# Durban Sand Levy Contact Number



## skiner (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a contact phone number to pay the Levies for Druban Sands?

Thank you.


----------



## hsintang (Dec 15, 2006)

skiner said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a contact phone number to pay the Levies for Druban Sands?
> 
> Thank you.




Try e-mail Tracey Maharaj  at 
traceym@firstresorts.co.za

Or the management company- First Resorts' phone # 031-717-7593


----------



## skiner (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry for the error


----------



## skiner (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you very much for your help, it is greatly appreciated.

Liz


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 22, 2007)

Liz,
Were you able to get that email through to Tracey?  I've been trying and it didn't work, and I have posted a separate question to the group about it.


----------



## kewanee (Jan 23, 2007)

My email came back undeliverable also.  I tried a week later and then it went through (or at least didn't come back).  I'm still waiting to hear from her (its been another week already.)  This is typical of my experience for the previous two years:  I email Sudwala and Durban Sands the same day.  My Sudwala's are paid and banked within 48 hours and Durban Sands is 3-6 weeks.  I'll probably give it another week and then email again.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 23, 2007)

OK., I'll give it another try.  Seems last year it took a 2nd request, but they eventually got it done.  But last year my email wasn't returned as undeliverable.  (Must be all those U.S. owners filling up her mailbox, )


----------



## Dunk (Jan 25, 2007)

I received a reply from Tracy on Jan 14 from a note I sent her on Dec. 31.
The email address above is correct.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, Dunk, guess I'll try one more time.  I would call, but due to the time difference, it's tough.  I've had two more messages bounce back as undeliverable.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 26, 2007)

Just tried again, and it immediately bounced back as undeliverable.  I'm using the same email addy as you are.  Doubt they are working on Saturday, so guess I'll try to call early Monday.


----------



## martyap (Jan 28, 2007)

*Hit or Miss!*

Very hard to contact Tracey and get an immediate response but eventually you will. Try writing in the subject "Second Request".....sometimes works. Had a respoinse last week to confirm the levy amout due. I sent my payment info in two separate e-mails as I have done in previous years. Still waiting for a confirmation that it was received.

Marty


----------



## kewanee (Feb 2, 2007)

Update - Finally received a response from Tracey this morning with the amount due.  (after my 2nd email on Jan 18).   I replied back with my
credit card info.  She said once they are paid, I should contact RCI directly
to deposit.  I'll wait for the charge to appear on my statement first.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 6, 2007)

Another failure to reach Tracey via email.  Each reply comes back marked undeliverable.  Just tried tonight again, and will try from my work email tomorrow just in case there's some kind of problem with my ISP.
Also tried calling early the other day, but they were already closed for the day.  May try calling late tonight.  Could always try to fax as a last resort, but hate to do that, as who knows where or how long it will sit with my CC #.:annoyed:


----------



## BarCol (Feb 6, 2007)

I called Tracey last week on the telephone and had no trouble getting through. We are in the EST zone so I called about 5:00 or 6:00 a.m. - they are about 6 to 7 hours ahead of us...


----------



## kewanee (Feb 7, 2007)

Final update - I emailed back my credit card info after receiving the amount
on Feb 2.  Got an email today that fees are paid and weeks banked.  I checked online and they are there as well as the fees on my credit card.
I did not have to call RCI even though she said I would need to bank
them myself.
  FYI - I never called, just emailed.  The first email came back as undeliverable.  A few days later I tried again and it went through.  No
response for several weeks.  Sent another one and a few weeks later got a
response with the amount due.   I wonder if the undeliverables are just
when their mailbox is full or something.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, thanks, and glad to hear you're getting through and apparently we're not having the same troubles as Seapointer.  
I'll try email another time and try to call tomorrow again.


----------



## dchapman3668 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Bounced Back also*

My first attempt also bounced back.

I will try again.  

Anyone know why this is happening?

Doug


----------



## dchapman3668 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Oops - Please ignore*

Please ignore


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 13, 2007)

Finally got thru using my work email, which I don't like to do.  So, must have something to do with my personal ISP.  Thx for advice.  She did get right back to me after I sent it from work.


----------



## Ajegers (Mar 31, 2007)

*New Contact fro Durban Sands*

I received this on March 27th:

I acknowlege your receipt of e-mail.
I am Verinia Loots credit controler of Durba Sands.
Tracey has left our company.

email address: verinial "at" clubleisure.co.za

Info to pay by Credit Card:

DETAILS I NEED THE FOLLOWING DETAILS; CARD HOLDERS INITIALS & SURNAME----------- TYPE OF CARD----------- CARD NO-------------- EXPIRY DATE---------------- CVC NO (LAST 3 DIGITS AT THE BACK OF YOUR CARD)-------------------- DATE YOU WISH YOUR CARD TO BE DEBITED--------.
AMOUNT TO BE DEBITED------------------
THANK YOU
VERINIA LOOTS


----------

